# Blue Valley kennels, your thoughts???



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Blue Valley Kennels - American Pit Bull Terriers - Puppies For Sale

looking for your thoughts on this kennel.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like a nice place. If I was looking for a dog like theirs they seem to be worth working with.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I actually condition and work my boy Cochise with one of her bred bys Ceasar. I know she is active on the Gaff board and competes in Weight Pull. I don't know her to vouch for her, but Ceasar is decent and I know his owner was pleased with the way she did business. She communicates with Mike and was ecstatic when he CH, she is in Oregon and we are in Ga, so I like that she takes a active role in her bred bys.*


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like their girl dreamer!
i like that she does testing and all that stuff, seems like a good place!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have always liked the kennel.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

what blood line is dreamer. i was looking at the breeding they had and love the ped of the sire. but couldnt tell what blood line dreamer was. still knew at reading peds, but didnt see anything i remember seeing before


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

the only thing i see is i think one of their dogs has blue eyes, its in the fun pics section of the site at the bottom.

good looking dogs for the most part tho


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm agreeing with everyone. If you want a dog that has that look (cause they are consistent with look and size) and you want a working/show dog I think they are a great kennel. Plus they actually do stuff with their dogs so that's always a bonus.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

can anyone help me out on my question?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I normally am not impressed by kennels with "Blue" in their name, but that was a pleasant surprise. They look like a decent kennel. I saw standard UKC-type dogs that were titled. The only other thing I'd wonder about is health-testing, which they may well do. (I didn't dig too deep.)


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The fact that they deal in English Bulldogs is enough to turn me off. JMO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

they look ok not my cup of tea but theyre pretty dogs nonetheless


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> I normally am not impressed by kennels with "Blue" in their name, but that was a pleasant surprise. They look like a decent kennel. I saw standard UKC-type dogs that were titled. The only other thing I'd wonder about is health-testing, which they may well do. (I didn't dig too deep.)


if you look on the males page or the females page, in the 'stats' they have for the dog they have whether the dog has been tested yet and the results on it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, but I hate most of the crops they chose.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so the reason i wanted some thoughts is that i know her brother. he is a good friend of my sisters. he turned us on to them when i mentioned that we wouldn't mind working on some wieght pull with Boomer. i am thinking about contacting her to see if she might work with us a little since she is so close. we shall see!! and thanks for all the thoughts!! keep em coming!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I LOVE GAFF DOGS


----------

